# Body parts for AFX



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello,
OK, as I get back into the hobby, I've been going through my 75+ Aurora Afx car collection, and I see that I'm missing some body parts (front grills, bumpers, things like that). Is there a bulletin board, or site where people swap/sell these things?Anything on this website? As a newbie, I'm not sure where to go. Worse case scenario, I buy the bodies on Ebay I guess. Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff, post your wants and needs here .....
Slot Car Swap and Wanted to Buy - HobbyTalk
...
it might take a couple days to get any results, but there are plenty of good people here who might help.
if you can include pictures of the cars that need parts, it might help (me especially) identify what you are looking for.


----------



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Body Parts needed*

What I need is the front grill for the Datsun 510, and the front grill/bumper for the Corvette (see photos). Any help/leads greatly appreciated!
Jeff


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, I'll have a look after the weekend (Wed or so, after eclipse party) and l;et you know, I surely have the Datsun front. the Vette is iffy


----------



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

I appreciate it! Thanks! And don't forget to wear your eclipse glasses!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

jg700 said:


> What I need is the front grill for the Datsun 510, and the front grill/bumper for the Corvette (see photos). Any help/leads greatly appreciated!
> Jeff


Hi !!
could you send me (PM) more pics of the vette, I "May" be able to help-out :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Bubba,
I think I uploaded a few more pics - one from the yellow Corvette that needs the front bumper, and one from a blue version that has the correct bumper. Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

*AFX Parts*

Sorry - Here they are!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

jg700 said:


> Sorry - Here they are!


OK 0
seems I have @ least 1-Whole (NOS- Body).....
I can't remember w/ color.. but same casting....

it will take Me until about Saturday to get to My "Cave" (outdoor shed)
Because Sunday I have "FUBAR'd" .. Lacerations to right Calve, Left "BIRD"
Finger (ROFLMAO!!!) ((Comedy "Eases" the Pain > )

will get to Your PM as well :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

I wonder if the Hot Wheels 510 grill is part of the plastic chrome chassis.
If so I bet it could be made to fit!

LUM :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Lummox said:


> I wonder if the Hot Wheels 510 grill is part of the plastic chrome chassis.
> If so I bet it could be made to fit!
> 
> LUM :wave:


Good Question (Hi & Welcome- Aboard..) Mr. (??) LUM.. 
Taking a Chance, of; Being a Sexist here >

anyways, I have that very car....
but no way (that I know of anyways) to obtain a Hot Wheels version....
I'm "leaning" towards ; "A STRONG Possibility of YEP, It sure Does.."
but no Guarantee..
IF the H/W can be gotten @ $1 or Less, it's worth a chance @ around that 
Price....

Suggestions on obtaining a car are welcomed >

Bubba (The EXTREEMLY Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> OK 0
> seems I have @ least 1-Whole (NOS- Body).....
> I can't remember w/ color.. but same casting....
> 
> ...


Just starting to be able "Move-Around"....
The leg is showing GREAT-Improvement, & less-time, on the "Starting-Up"
Pain as well.. I'm hoping fer later on 2day...
got two carry-out loads fer the Cave as well ;-)

@ 60, Ya's DON'T Heal as "Fast" as ya's Used-2 :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

jg700, I have finally gone through my extra parts and I am sorry to say, I don't have the correct front for the Vette although I might have a complete vette body elsewhere.
the only grill I have for the datsun 510 Bre is missing the air dam.
if you would like the grill/bumper for the datsun, private message me your mailing address and I'll send it right out.
soory for the long delay


----------



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

Got it! Thanks AlPink!!!


----------

